# Qu'est-ce qu'une carte logique ?



## Nyro Xeo (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac G5, et depuis longtemps, l'écran reste noir lorsque je l'allume. Aujourd'hui, je me suis enfin décidé à regarder ce que c'était. J'ai suivi ces instructions, et je me suis arrêté au point 11 (Réponse : non). Voilà ce qui y est dit :



> Non: si le voyant n° 3 ne sallume pas, cela signifie que votre carte logique doit être remplacée. Veuillez porter lordinateur à lApple Store ou au Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple le plus proche pour une réparation.


Je voulais savoir : qu'est-ce qu'une carte logique ? Et combien cela coûte-t-il ?
J'ai bien entendu cherché, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent... 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2007)

bonjour
carte logique = anglicisme pour logic board 
C'est la partie avec la carte m&#232;re
Et le prix en est tr&#232;s variable


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> carte logique = anglicisme pour logic board
> C'est la partie avec la carte mère
> Et le prix en est très variable


 
Très variable;.. mais c'est entre TRES cher et EXTREMEMENT cher


----------



## Nyro Xeo (4 Octobre 2007)

D'accord, je vous remercie !


----------

